# Rattle snake sex I.D.



## mmcneil (Sep 8, 2010)

Is there anyway to tell the sex of a rattle snake by its skin.  A friend killed 2 yesterday in the shurbs around his house and they were both 4ft and had a very different pattern and shape.  There color was similar, but one had a broken pattern and the other not.


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 8, 2010)

Not that I am aware of. Like fish, size is the more determining factor.


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2010)

There is male-biased SSD (sexual size dimorphism) in rattlesnakes, but there is no sexual dimorphism as related to pattern or coloration, meaning they do not appear physically different. There is, however, quite a bit of individual variation in pattern and coloration that is not based on sex. It might be possible to tell the sex from a shed skin by determining the length and shape of the tail, but I wouldn't think it would be reliable. You really need to be able to examine the snake and probe it.

There is some sexual dimorphism in the internal organs of some rattlesnakes, such as the lungs of the Western Rattlesnake group...the Prairie Rattlesnakes, and Northern and Southern Pacific Rattlesnakes (_Crotalus viridis sp._).


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just figure the one's with the lipstick are female and the one's without.... Well, times being as they are I guess that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## runswithbeer (Sep 9, 2010)

mmcneil said:


> Is there anyway to tell the sex of a rattle snake by its skin.  A friend killed 2 yesterday in the shurbs around his house and they were both 4ft and had a very different pattern and shape.  There color was similar, but one had a broken pattern and the other not.



maybe a timber and diamond back? maybe?  Were they together or in seperate areas?


----------



## Doyle (Sep 9, 2010)

I've always heard that the way to tell the difference is near the tail. A male has a gradual taper from the body to the tail and a female makes a sharp transition from a fat body to a much skinnier tail.


----------



## 3CB (Sep 9, 2010)

You squeeze near the anal opening. If sex organs pop out its a male. Only way to tell that i know of other than autopsy. Ie cut em open and find the sex organs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2010)

The timber rattlers around here vary from almost completely black to a bright olive/yaller and everything in between.


----------



## Radwoem (Sep 20, 2010)

Herpetologist argue often about "canebrake" and "timberrattler".  I believe that timberrattlers are further north, and the coloration varies a bit.  Canebrakes, to me, dominate the southeast.  I've really never found many E. diamondbacks around here (Thomson, Ga.) in the piedmont.  Matter of fact, the only one I've seen was dead on the road near Hamburg State Park.  As far as sexing them goes...pretty much "probing" and "popping" are the only reliable methods.  I imagine someone who has worked with them (the particular species of snake) for years may be able to tell based on size and the way the tail tapers.  One more thing, I would tell your friend not to let a game warden see him killing any snakes.  They're all protected in Ga.  I personally catch them and relocate them for people who don't want to kill them (and am very honored when they decide on relocation).  I don't, however, recommend someone who is inexperienced try to relocate the venomous species.  But learning to handle snakes using non-"hots" is a good place to start. ;-)


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 20, 2010)

Legal to kill venomous snakes in GA.

PROTECTED SPECIES: It is unlawful to take nongame wildlife except
fiddler crabs, coyotes, armadillos, groundhogs, beavers, starlings,
English sparrows, pigeons, and venomous snakes.


----------

